# First Post... Hi all!



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I signed up last January and then hadn't been back til now. 
Thought this would be the best place for a 'first post'.

I'm in BC, Canada. I do a halloween dance each year with a few others seasonal halloweeners (I am the only one of us thinks Halloween all year) and I decorate the house and yard.

I havent done anything major this season... horrible I know... but I can work under pressure, I will get things done yet. I have some started projects but no pictures yet.

I have pics from previous years for anyone who hasnt seen 'em or wants to check 'em out... http://tinyurl.com/mdo2f


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you came out of hiding!

You did do an awesome set of Witches Brew Bottles last year that I bugged you about trading for them! lol


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

LOL 
Hi Jeff. 
I just may make more this year. 
I have had people giving me bottles all year.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, DeadSpider. I'm a procrastinator as well and need to get moving on my 2 big projects. If it weren't for the last minute, I'd never get anything done at all!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome DeadSpider.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi, and welcome aboard Deadspider. I think you'll like it here. 



grapegrl said:


> Hello and welcome, DeadSpider. I'm a procrastinator as well and need to get moving on my 2 big projects. If it weren't for the last minute, I'd never get anything done at all!


I'm with you too grapegrl. I always wait until the last minute. The last minute is the best motivator imaginable.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Glad to see I am not the only one who procrastinates...

I start projects... and start more, and bookmark ideas, and add things to my idea board in the halloween room... and when it hits (when I find I have millions of ideas wirring around my head at nite so I can't sleep) I know its time to get to work. The late night ideas and no sleep began last week.... here we go.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The only dead spider is a good.... Oh never mind.

Welcome ( Back, I guess) Deadspider.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Greetings and salutations


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hi! i was looking through your pictures, theyre great! i really liked that guy made of burlap, and the ghost, was it an fcg?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the club. :jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi DeadSpider. Glad you joined in.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Another Spider...welcome.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Beepem said:


> hi! i was looking through your pictures, theyre great! i really liked that guy made of burlap, and the ghost, was it an fcg?


Thanx, the lil' guy made of burlap and MM started out as a tree stump, but i changed my mind. He is affectionately named Morris and he lives in my basement off season. The Ghost isn't a FCG, but i am making a new one this year, and it is an FCG

Thanx everyone for welcoming me.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi DeadSpider and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Deadspider. I'm another procrastinator but I mostly blame it on this place...I spend alot of time in here chatting when I should be outside working on stuff. Damn chat room! LOL


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there. I loved your trees...They are just great. How did you make them look red afer painting them black?


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum...kinda...since you have been a member for so long


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey there. I loved your trees...They are just great. How did you make them look red afer painting them black?


thanx. They are dry brushed with different shades of brown, red and orange


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy DeadSpider - glad you came out of the shadows.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to our web, Deadspider...


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

A pleasure to see a local here!  Your pictures were amazing - great work!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome on board DeadSpider


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome DeadSpider! :> Hope to see you around more often! 

WoW!!!!!!! Your stuff is Awesome!!!! I am speechless! You truly have a vonderful gift! :>


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Deadspider :devil:


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the board!!


----------

